# Turkey sausage



## schoolgirl (Feb 9, 2010)

I just wondered if many people eat turkey sausage. I am trying to eat healthy and especially for cholestrol and blood sugar. I found a recipe for the sausage and want to try it. I have never eat that much ground turkey, always liked the white meat when we bake a turkey. I love pork sausage, but I know it has a lot of things in it that I don't need.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 9, 2010)

With the appropriate spices and seasonings, turkey sausage will taste very much like the pork version.  It will just be a little little drier due to the lower fat content.


----------



## schoolgirl (Feb 9, 2010)

One recipe I have says to add finely diced apple to it for the moisture.But that recipe also says add some onion. Don't think I want onion in it for bfast.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 9, 2010)

Try making a small batch using the original recipe then change it after you have a basis for comparison.  If the recipe calls for fresh onion, puree it so you get the flavor without the chunks of onion, or find another recipe without onion.  Breakfast sausage recipes don't usually include onion.


----------

